# Touchless auto pump



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

My auto mud loader


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im trying to see a power cord coming off that thing? Is there a plug at the back? Nice shiny level 5 taper you have there ice, Didn't think you liked tapers.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

There is a cord and a presher switch releases the compound. Ya it's new and making tools is my thing


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

This pump loads the hopper, box tools and Taper .and pump water into it for cleaning


----------



## millersdrywall (Mar 10, 2015)

That's sweet, I've been trying to figure out how to build something like this. Bravo


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

built me one, i will buy ! 

please


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I hope the reason for Icerock not being on here regularly anymore is because he is busy trying to bring something like that to market. I want one too!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Going to make some videos soon. It's hard for me to be on here with my phone app. I need a new lab top buy if you ever what to find me I am on facebook


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

SWEET! Does it shut off on its own when zooka is full? My only concern is certain brands, " Columbia" , tends to make the cable just a bit to short so that if you over fill it a few time it will break. Not sure if this is a common problem with other brands.


----------



## millersdrywall (Mar 10, 2015)

Diy apla pump


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pull away from presher switch. One and on top of bozooka when you feel it filling pull away


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought a new pump check it out

http://imgur.com/a/W2btG


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice. How much


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

8,500 usd for the complete plus set.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

That's alot for cash...but I like it


----------

